# Buying a Digital Camera suggestions needed



## hemant_mathur (Aug 27, 2007)

I am planning to buy a new digital camera for around 10-12k (can go over). I was thinking about getting a Kodak Z612 camera. It's details are:- 
12X optical zoom lens featuring image stabilization
6.1 megapixels
High resolution 2.5 in. (6.4 cm) color display 
Digital camera battery and charger included
Simple to use video features
Advanced settings and custom modes
Picture enhancing features
KODAK Color Science Chip

Need your opinion on this one or please suggest some other cam.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ It's good. My dad was gonna buy this one. Unfortunately the piece was not in stock and we got _EDIT:_ kodak P650.

Just check on the kodak site if the model production is discontinued. If it is then you might have repair problems.

Aditya


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanx. I'll check the support.


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 28, 2007)

Canon s3is and Sony h2 will suite your requirements, but would be a lot more expensive though. There is large thread in Mobiles section you can check it for the reviews for these cameras.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2007)

I would suggest you to go for Canon. Visit a nearby Canon store to find more details.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 29, 2007)

Canon s3 is a bit on the expensive side. Will visit a canon store on saturday.


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes your requirements are such that you will not get anyting below 20K. 

Recently I had seen an adv of Canon S3IS where they were giving 4gb sd card + pouch+battery charger etc for around 20k...with warranty (not gray i mean).

and here is the thread i was refer ing to
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46384&highlight=Canon+S3IS


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 16, 2007)

Just an update i finally got a Sony DSC H9 after much thought .. though it cost me 27K but it's totally worth it.


----------



## dabster (Sep 16, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Just an update i finally got a Sony DSC H9 after much thought .. though it cost me 27K but it's totally worth it.


u can get D-SLR's at this price. But without such huge range lenses 31-464 mm(35 mm equivalent) u have on Sony.
So I think good buy for you!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 16, 2007)

Zoom range is brilliant...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 16, 2007)

It really is .. but it takes some time for focus to get set at high zoom range.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 16, 2007)

Hm... I have kodak P850... (36-432 zoom)... Even I have noticed this thing.


----------



## janitha (Sep 16, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Yes your requirements are such that you will not get anyting below 20K.
> 
> Recently I had seen an adv of Canon S3IS where they were giving 4gb sd card + pouch+battery charger etc for around 20k...with warranty (not gray i mean).
> 
> ...



It is here 
*www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/canon_digial_pricing.htm

with two year Canon warranty 
Canon Powershot S3IS
(6 Megapixel , 12x Optical Zoom with Image Stabiliser)
FREE 4GB SDHC Card & 4pc NiMH Battery&  Charger
FREE Camera Pouch

New Low Price Rs : 19990


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 17, 2007)

Can someone give me a usage guide for digi cams. I am using auto mode cause i dont know the use of aperture, shutter speed, iso etc settings. Also how to take pics of a single person in low light without having flash making a big bright spot on the face etc.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ Taking a portrait in dark light is not a very good idea. And, not using flash is even worse. What exactly do you have in your mind?

You can increase the exposure time, but if the object moves even the slightest, then the picture will be ruined. 

Still if you want then you can have a go by selecting moderate shutter speed (about 1/60) and high iso rating (go for max) and try. I don't think you will have spectacular results.

Aditya


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ For the optical zoom.


----------



## janitha (Sep 17, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> y 6.1 megapixels whereas u can get 8.1mp camera @ 15k ...... just a little more than ur budget bt LATEST 1 ........
> 
> checkout sony gallary ..... & its festive season might get discount 2 .....



Megapixel is not all. There are several factors and features. CCD quality, size, processor, optical zoom range, quality of lens, LCD etc. etc.

  Suppose you get a 13 megapixel point and shoot having a fixed focus lens.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ Taking a portrait in dark light is not a very good idea. And, not using flash is even worse. What exactly do you have in your mind?
> 
> You can increase the exposure time, but if the object moves even the slightest, then the picture will be ruined.
> 
> ...



The room has only a 40w tubelight and looks somewhat dark with shadows. taking portrait pics in that room is a bit of a problem otherwise it's fine. Also how to take pic of a Monitor or TV so that the content is viewable (content currently on the screen).


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ For the photo of a monitor, you will have to match the frequency of the monitor with the frequency of the shutter.

If the monitor frequency is 50Hz (refresh rate), then the shutter speed should be 1/50 (or the exposure time 1/50 seconds).


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 18, 2007)

I recently bought Canon Powershot S3 12X zoom lens digicam.  I am very satisfied with it. It's amazing image stabilization makes videos steady at zoom too. I recommend the same.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx for the info. Do you know any site where i can get answers to such queries ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 18, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Thanx for the info. Do you know any site where i can get answers to such queries ?



I have written a buying guide to digital camera on my blo. Hope it helps.  
*kirantechmania.blogspot.com/2007/06/buying-guide-to-digital-camera_02.html


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice read .. bookmarked.
But i am looking for tips on using manual settings in different light conditions. Please blog about that too.


----------



## cpyder (Oct 3, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Can someone give me a usage guide for digi cams. I am using auto mode cause i dont know the use of aperture, shutter speed, iso etc settings. Also how to take pics of a single person in low light without having flash making a big bright spot on the face etc.


Congrats Hemant, You have a wonderful camera with you now.  I have written a small little guide. I have tried to keep it simple. May be you'll find it useful. its here
*anditworkedforme.com/blog/?p=13

and a set of usual symbols and their meanings at

*www.anditworkedforme.com/digitalphotography/DigiCamSymbols.html

TC and happy shooting..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanx. I'll definately give it a read.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Above all ur opinion is really good.
u have selected to choose 6.1 megapixels and 12x Optical zoom it's nice one. u have not mentioned about Digital Zoom anyways Digital Zoom do not matters a lot.


----------

